# Bolton Valley - Feb 20, 21, 22 - 3 days incredible snow



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2015)

Patricia and I had 6 passes to Bolton Valley. We went up there last year around the same time, which was fun, but absolutely nothing like this.

At the time, only a year ago, Patricia would almost never ski a blue, and the few times I twisted her arm she didn't like it. Her only move was the pizza pie.

This weekend we skied the whole mountain including all woods, Playground and Lost Boyz, and more untouched off-map woods than I can count. I'm talking about a woman who's advanced in heroic strides and holds her nerve in hairy situations. I'm talking I better not slow down too quick ripping down some singletrack snaking through the woods-- she is right there behind me. And I'm not always very slow.

So, God is good, and apparently I could be worse ski instructor.

The mountain is in great shape right now. Easily best conditions I've skied this year-- beating out some other amazing days by a long shot. Untouched was everywhere in the woods. Saturday it started snowing and it was velvet refills every run in the afternoon. Sunday the whole mountain was doubly fresh with 6" of the most prime powder, perfect moisture content and flakes. Knee deep because thigh deep.

Last year I did not get to really ski woods at Bolton--- before that it had been a while. But back in the day I'd skied everything there on-map. It seems like the mountain has really opened up. I was really surprised how many off map woods that were of every shape steepness and size. We found them mostly by following tracks or just heading down through the woods and ending up in cool places.

Some newer tough stuff seems to have opened up too. Preacher has some woods right up top to the left. Those were like a shorter Devil's Playground. Lost Boys now has some woods right up top to the left (I mean more woods). This area is tighter and steeper than Lost Boyz and went on for quite a while after the steep part was finished, following a little ravine. Some of this stuff I've made mental notes not to try and repeat unless conditions are really nice.

So, for some reason I was remembering Devil's Playground to be easier than it is. I told Patricia, hey you've already done Lost Boyz and Adam's let's ski Playground. She made it down Preacher to the entrance of Playground alright. We skied down Playground a bit. And then I remembered oh yeah this is pretty insane. If you're not familiar it's woods with several narrow twisty sorta-chutes that go on for a while. The middle section I would say is about equally difficult to the steeper sections of Paradise at MRG, and a similar setup overall.

Playground is about steep enough where I have to start battling my fear of heights. Maybe this is why I do enjoy steep narrow stuff,,, I don't like heights, even though I'm capable to ski it, I just want to get down as fast as possible to relieve the vertigo.

Well Patricia won't be skiing Playground again any time soon (I might be set for a while as well), she did make it down with minimal fear and hesitation. I'm pretty sure she's cut out to be a better skier than myself.

Enough hype here's the pics.






Patricia on Preacher





Upper Playground





Playground below the chutes





Trying to get a good huck pic in Adams Solitude





Lower part of the woods to the left of Lost Boyz (enter thru Lost Boyz). Much steeper up above.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2015)

Top of Vista





Vista Glade





Doug's Woods





Woods between Preacher and Cobrass


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

Bolton really is blessed with a lot of snow.  I'd venture to say they consistently get a lot of powder dumps and rival Stowe with regard to dumpage.  Most people stay on the straight and narrow, it's an easy day trip for the Burlington crowd.   One thing that is really cool is that on the day they have night skiing, your ticket is good right up to closing.  Great for those spring days when the sun sets late.  

Sounds like you enjoyed that a lot.  It's hard to convince people from away to ski there, with so many other tasties nearby.   With all those smiles in those photos, it's clear you guys had a great day.  Bravo!


----------



## skimagic (Feb 22, 2015)

how were the crowds, if any?  Need a low key, relatively uncrowded weekend spot for a low intermediate.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

skimagic said:


> how were the crowds, if any?  Need a low key, relatively uncrowded weekend spot for a low intermediate.



Sounds like Magic to me!   Tuna will speak for himself, but in all the times I've been there, the greens and blues are pretty busy.  Smuggs is great if you don't mind the drive.   Middlebury would be a good pick too.  No sense spending a lot of money on terrain you'll never use.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2015)

Crowds weren't bad. Friday was cold enough to make most people stay home, it actually felt like everyone on the mountain was a slightly extended family.

Saturday and Sunday the lots were full. The must have been doing great business. Longest line I waited in was maybe 5 minutes but it was usually either ski-on or very close to it. Trails were never crowded.

I agree with what I think Bill is saying though. Bolton has some easier terrain and groomed cruisers, although it's hard for me to imagine really getting a lot out of the mountain if someone is only up to blues and greens. This is what I did last year with Patricia... and we skied the same few runs multiple times for the most part. If you're comfortable doing low angle trees, some steeper blues and natural snow conditions then I think you've opened up a bunch of terrain right there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2015)

There were like 6 cars in the Timberline lot on Friday. I drove up the road to the main area and parked right next to the lodge along with another 20 cars.

Saturday and Sunday whole different story. I didn't even know they had that many lots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

Where did you stay?  Burlington area?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 23, 2015)

We stayed at Fairfield Inn in Williston. Decent room, nice thick walls (not noisy), comfortable mattress. Also the worst "scrambled eggs" and breakfast sausage I've ever had.

We went into Burlington pour l_es__ a_près-ski. Ate at the Gryphon 1st night, had some wood fired pizza the 2nd night and hit the bars for some drinks and pool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, I stay in a Fairfield Inn 1-3 nights a week for work, including that one when I'm in that area.  I stick with the Granola.  The "eggs" at all limited service hotel are always terrible; even if you're the first person to enjoy them straight out of the microwave.  There is a Residence Inn just up the road from there.  Sometimes they have the same rate and I stay there instead.  Nicer and much larger rooms, same crappy breakfast.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm terrified of hotel eggs and sausage.  Always.  I'd rather just go with a nice continental breakfast and waffle maker.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice report....will be at Bolton this coming wknd. Looks like they are choked with snow like most everywhere else.
I plan to do some low angle tree runs with my intermediate wife and BV has some nice options for that.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 23, 2015)

I stayed at the Residence Inn in Williston when we did our Burlington area ski trip last week.    Good stepping off point and you get a full fridge to store your adult beverages and that other less important stuff - food.   Got a "penthouse" room that had enough room for 5 of us. 

Believe it or not - the breakfast there was pretty good.   Real eggs & they even busted out eggs florentine one morning and they were surprisingly OK.    

Williston is a great place to set up shop.   30 min to BV,  45 to Stowe, & about 50 min to Surgabush from there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

What's great about that Residence Inn is that it's only a category 3 Marriott Rewards hotel.  If you do any sort of traveling and are a Marriott Rewards member, you can earn free stays at category 3 hotels pretty quickly.  Compare that to the Residence Inn in North Conway, which is a category 6.  You can stay 2 nights in a category 3 hotel for every 1 night in a category 6.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 24, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Nice report....will be at Bolton this coming wknd. Looks like they are choked with snow like most everywhere else.
> I plan to do some low angle tree runs with my intermediate wife and BV has some nice options for that.



Timberline area off the midstation has several good low angle tree routes down to the bottom of the lift. Adams Solitude is mostly low angle although a few short steep sections. Dougs is mostly low angle and a blast.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 24, 2015)

You push her hard Tuna! She looks defeated in one of those pics. Remember not everyone can keep up with Tuna speed


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 24, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> You push her hard Tuna! She looks defeated in one of those pics. Remember not everyone can keep up with Tuna speed



2nd pic on Playground? I had 2 pics.. one was her smiling, the other was a sneaky pic with her looking away-- I chose that one cuz she looked more contemplative.

This girl will never be defeated she's a Psych Doctor and nerves of steel. I try not to push her too hard but when she's ready for a challenge I try not to let her down!

This weekend she told me she now understands why I'm basically obsessed with skiing and only want to ski woods for the most part. Hey it took me many years to tackle the terrain she's now pointing her skis down voluntarily. That's why I'm saying I'm pretty sure this girls gonna be better than me in a few years!

She might even push me to be better myself. On skis. Like I said God is good to me


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 24, 2015)

also, no joke... I do believe best way to quickly train skiers is take them in the woods, variable conditions, and technical terrain early on.

The leaps and bounds I've witnessed in Patricia's technique even from run to run and especially week to week in technical terrain is amazing.

And after skiing some double diamond woods of course the rest of the mountain is immediately easier. We'll have to work on adapting to different kinds of snow, steep groomers and all that, but I could not have predicted her success and enthusiasm to this degree at all.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 24, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> also, no joke... I do believe best way to quickly train skiers is take them in the woods, variable conditions, and technical terrain early on.
> 
> The leaps and bounds I've witnessed in Patricia's technique even from run to run and especially week to week in technical terrain is amazing.
> 
> And after skiing some double diamond woods of course the rest of the mountain is immediately easier. We'll have to work on adapting to different kinds of snow, steep groomers and all that, but I could not have predicted her success and enthusiasm to this degree at all.



I think pushing people beyond their abilities is definitely a good way for them to overcome fear. Fear causes people to lean back, stiffen up, and over think things. I do think there is a point where too much of a challenge can really kill confidence. It's great that you found someone that enjoys skiing that kind of stuff with you. Many of us are jealous!


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice report tuna. I will be venturing up that way at some point before the season is over. I stopped up there during the summer and want to go back and experience it all covered in snow!


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

skimagic said:


> how were the crowds, if any?  Need a low key, relatively uncrowded weekend spot for a low intermediate.



Bolton Valley is perfect for that type pf skier.  With the RSNE card it is $39 every day including weekends and holidays.


----------



## Loaf Nut (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks great!  Was thinking of heading there next month since its on the Fox 44 card.  Looks like a more sprawling Berkshire East?


----------

